# Where to get a wood burning stove



## Janina k

Hello everybody

My sister has a house in France in a place called Agen. as she is not a computer kind of person she has asked me to look for a wood burning stove/ free for her little place in France. i know i should put this on the France forum but i would like a nice wood burner myself for when we move. What i am looking for is one like a Rayban type thing that cooks and heats as well. i would like one that looks used and not one of these pretty things you see in some of the glossy magazines. 

Krystyna


----------



## canoeman

Rayban type thing not an ideal year round stove here, majority of year is hot, the last thing you want is a Rayban.
There plenty of wood stoves to suit every situation, from the most simple to back boiler to pellet fired, modern, retro, I'd look around before you decide.

Every town, will have a supplier


----------



## Maggy Crawford

We have a Deville wood burner which is wonderful. I believe they are more expensive but well worth it. There is a two speed fan and grilles on the side of the flue so that the hot air can be circulated around the room and not all escape up the chimney. The stack runs through our bedroom which gives up some radiated heat. It takes no time at all to heat up quite a large kitchen/dining/living room.


----------



## miradouro

Grey Metal in the UK delivers across Europe (recently had two stoves delivered to the Alentejo: both are very efficient). 

Stoves, wood burning stoves, woodburning stove, multifuel stoves UK, Greymetal Multifuel and Woodburning Stoves Greymetal Multifuel and Woodburning Stoves


----------

